# un future achat peut-être



## Kerala (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
je pense de plus à numériser ma collection dvd (350 films aucun blue-ray) et à utiliser &#63743;tv. Cependant j'ai plusieurs interrogations et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Si je numérise mes dvd est ce que je peux conserver la même qualité d'image ? Si non, la différence est elle grande ?
Si je numérise mes dvd est ce que je peux conserver le sons en 5.1 ? 
Si je numérise mes dvd est ce que je peux conserver certains menu du dvd comme le choix de la langue et des sous titres (juste le français et l'anglais) ?
Si je numérise mes dvd sur mes 350 dvd combien à votre avis je pourrais en mettre sur l'&#63743;tv sachant que j'ai déjà 36giga de musique et 5giga de photos ?
Sur l'&#63743;tv est ce juste un alias de mon dvd numérisé et présent sur itunes qui y est transféré ou tout le fichier ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ipascm (23 Janvier 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je pense de plus à numériser ma collection dvd (350 films aucun blue-ray) et à utiliser &#63743;tv. Cependant j'ai plusieurs interrogations et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider..


 
belle collection de DVD!!



Kerala a dit:


> Si je numérise mes dvd est ce que je peux conserver la même qualité d'image ? Si non, la différence est elle grande ?
> .


 

la réponse est difficile car dépend des paramètres d'encodage, mais en gros oui.



Kerala a dit:


> Si je numérise mes dvd est ce que je peux conserver le sons en 5.1 ?
> .


 
oui, Dolby prologic II à privilégier !



Kerala a dit:


> Si je numérise mes dvd est ce que je peux conserver certains menu du dvd comme le choix de la langue et des sous titres (juste le français et l'anglais) ?
> .


ca dépend du soft que tu utilise, inutile de te rappeller qu'en france c'est interdit le RIPP...pas d'experience avec les sous titre




Kerala a dit:


> Si je numérise mes dvd sur mes 350 dvd combien à votre avis je pourrais en mettre sur l'&#63743;tv sachant que j'ai déjà 36giga de musique et 5giga de photos ?
> .


 
en gros compte 1Go par film, en bonne qualité tout dépend du Disque dur de ton apple TV ! toutes tes photos tiendront surtout que malheureusement, elle sont retraitées...



Kerala a dit:


> Sur l'&#63743;tv est ce juste un alias de mon dvd numérisé et présent sur itunes qui y est transféré ou tout le fichier ?
> Merci de votre aide .


 
tout le fichier mon cher...

juste une petite remarque, tu a calculé le temps que la conversion de 350DVD allait te prendre???... reflechis y car tu dois ripper ET convertir en un fichier lisible par itunes...


----------



## Lou Papet (23 Janvier 2009)

"Les photos sont malheureusement retraitées..."

Avec quelle perte de qualité ?...
Adishatz


----------



## Kerala (23 Janvier 2009)

Merci ipascm pour ta réponse rapide et détaillé.
Pour mon utilisation il me faudrait un &#63743;tv avec un DD de 1To, dommage. Il faudrait qu'apple propose cette option. Je ne savais pas que numériser (pour une utilisation personnelles) ses dvd perso tous acheté était interdit ! C'est fou ça ! Je voulais me servir de l'&#63743;tv comme de mon ipod afin de ne pas avoir à sortir mes disques à chaque fois. Dans ce cas là numériser ses cd audio pour les mettre dans son ipod est aussi interdit ? L'usage est ici identique.


----------



## ipascm (26 Janvier 2009)

Lou Papet a dit:


> "Les photos sont malheureusement retraitées..."
> 
> Avec quelle perte de qualité ?...
> Adishatz


 

bah oui la résolution est downgradé si la taille de l'image est trop grande (apple TV en 70p ou 1080i) tu peux l'observer lorsque tu synchronise ton apple tv, il y a un traitement intitulé "préparation des photos" ou un truc du genre, meme processus que pour l'iphone, ipod touch...

il serait interressant d'ailleurs d'en savoir un peu plus sur le sujet


----------



## ipascm (26 Janvier 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Merci ipascm pour ta réponse rapide et détaillé.
> Pour mon utilisation il me faudrait un &#63743;tv avec un DD de 1To, dommage. Il faudrait qu'apple propose cette option. Je ne savais pas que numériser (pour une utilisation personnelles) ses dvd perso tous acheté était interdit ! C'est fou ça ! Je voulais me servir de l'&#63743;tv comme de mon ipod afin de ne pas avoir à sortir mes disques à chaque fois. Dans ce cas là numériser ses cd audio pour les mettre dans son ipod est aussi interdit ? L'usage est ici identique.


 
pour tes CD et DVD la loi LEN notemment précise que l'extraction des données est interdite...je n'entrerai pas dans un débat absurde, mais evidemment cela est tout à fait possible


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Merci ipascm pour ta réponse rapide et détaillé.
> Pour mon utilisation il me faudrait un &#63743;tv avec un DD de 1To, dommage. Il faudrait qu'apple propose cette option. Je ne savais pas que numériser (pour une utilisation personnelles) ses dvd perso tous acheté était interdit ! C'est fou ça ! Je voulais me servir de l'&#63743;tv comme de mon ipod afin de ne pas avoir à sortir mes disques à chaque fois. Dans ce cas là numériser ses cd audio pour les mettre dans son ipod est aussi interdit ? L'usage est ici identique.





ipascm a dit:


> pour tes CD et DVD la loi LEN notemment précise que l'extraction des données est interdite...je n'entrerai pas dans un débat absurde, mais evidemment cela est tout à fait possible



Bon, alors deux choses :

1 - On ne peut pas numériser des DVD ou des CD Audio, vu qu'ils sont déjà "numériques", on ne peut que les "ré-encoder différemment, on numérise des cassettes VHS ou des disques "vinyles" !

2 - Non, l'extraction de donnée n'est pas interdite (en France), tant que ça reste à usage privé (ce qui est le cas envisagé ici) et *sur des supports non protégés*, on paie même une taxe à l'achat de tout support pour pouvoir le faire ! Ce qui est interdit, c'est de chercher à surpasser ou contourner des protections (DRM).


----------



## ipascm (27 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors deux choses :
> 
> 1 - On ne peut pas numériser des DVD ou des CD Audio, vu qu'ils sont déjà "numériques", on ne peut que les "ré-encoder différemment, on numérise des cassettes VHS ou des disques "vinyles" !
> 
> 2 - Non, l'extraction de donnée n'est pas interdite (en France), tant que ça reste à usage privé (ce qui est le cas envisagé ici) et *sur des supports non protégés*, on paie même une taxe à l'achat de tout support pour pouvoir le faire ! Ce qui est interdit, c'est de chercher à surpasser ou contourner des protections (DRM).


 
2 - euh, grosse erreur, c'est tout le contraire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il n'existe pas de droit de copie privée. Je parie un caisse de champagne si quelque me prouve son existe. Il me semble que tu interpretes mal la loi, la taxe sur la copie privée a pour objectif de compenser le manque à gagner faite par la "pratique de certains utilisateurs" (article 5 de DADVISI). 

La copie privée n'est pas un droit, n'a été que tolérée mais non reconnue. En gros c'est un droit que l'on a pas.

Par conséquent, je persiste et signe, légalement, tu n'as pas le droit d'extraire tes données pour les stocker à plusieurs endroits en meme temps. 

Je ne dis pas que cela est juste ou réel ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, je dis juste que cela est la loi...

Pourquoi crois tu que le RIPP de DVD est interdit en france? Pourquoi en serait-il autrement pour un CD?

Après je suis pas modérateur, mais il serait bon que quelqu'un fasse un rappel sur ce qui est légal et ce qui ne l'est pas sur macGé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> 2 - euh, grosse erreur, c'est tout le contraire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> il n'existe pas de droit de copie privée. Je parie un caisse de champagne si quelque me prouve son existe. Il me semble que tu interpretes mal la loi, la taxe sur la copie privée a pour objectif de compenser le manque à gagner faite par la "pratique de certains utilisateurs" (article 5 de DADVISI).



Le conseil d'état a statué sur ce point, tout autre objectif que la copie privée rendrait cette taxe illégale, et même délictueuse si son objet était de compenser les pratiques que tu évoques (il s'agirait en fait de recel, on ne peut pas taxer une pratique illégale, donc reste la copie privée : le droit à la copie privée existe bien du seul fait d'un principe du droit français qui dit que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par la loi est autorisé.

On peut l'appeler "tolérance" si tu préfère, mais si le droit à la copie privée n'existe pas, tu es dans l'illégalité la plus totale, car je te mets également au défi de me prouver que le droit à respirer existe, ce qui ne t'empêche pas de le faire continuellement !

Pour le champagne, je préfèrerais une caisse de cidre fermier


----------



## ipascm (27 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le conseil d'état a statué sur ce point, tout autre objectif que la copie privée rendrait cette taxe illégale, et même délictueuse si son objet était de compenser les pratiques que tu évoques (il s'agirait en fait de recel, on ne peut pas taxer une pratique illégale, donc reste la copie privée : le droit à la copie privée existe bien du seul fait d'un principe du droit français qui dit que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par la loi est autorisé.
> 
> On peut l'appeler "tolérance" si tu préfère, mais si le droit à la copie privée n'existe pas, tu es dans l'illégalité la plus totale, car je te mets également au défi de me prouver que le droit à respirer existe, ce qui ne t'empêche pas de le faire continuellement !
> 
> Pour le champagne, je préfèrerais une caisse de cidre fermier


 
Tolérance n'existe pas en droit. bon je ne lutte pas, ca ne sert pas à grand chose, si 
tu penses que :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> "le droit à la copie privée existe bien du seul fait d'un principe du droit français qui dit que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par la loi est autorisé."...


 
-> oula ca sort d'ou ca? Le droit c'est "agir en bon père de famille", et donc que tout n'est pas clairement autorisé.

Et que :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> "te mets également au défi de me prouver que le droit à respirer existe"


-> Droits de l'homme->premiere generation->libertés physique
-> Droits de l'homme->troisième génération -> environnement...
etc...

Désolé mais perso je reste au champagne, je peux te communiquer mon adresse evidemment !! On peut toujours faire de la philosophie de bistrot...mais j'attends des textes et des termes précis...

L'idéal serait de faire un petit point avec un avocat ou un juriste en propriété intellectuelle. Mais bon on s'éloigne du sujet de la discussion.


----------



## ipascm (27 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le conseil d'état a statué sur ce point, tout autre objectif que la copie privée rendrait cette taxe illégale, et même délictueuse si son objet était de compenser les pratiques que tu évoques (il s'agirait en fait de recel, on ne peut pas taxer une pratique illégale, donc reste la copie privée : le droit à la copie privée existe bien du seul fait d'un principe du droit français qui dit que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par la loi est autorisé.
> 
> On peut l'appeler "tolérance" si tu préfère, mais si le droit à la copie privée n'existe pas, tu es dans l'illégalité la plus totale, car je te mets également au défi de me prouver que le droit à respirer existe, ce qui ne t'empêche pas de le faire continuellement !
> 
> Pour le champagne, je préfèrerais une caisse de cidre fermier


 
Tolérance n'existe pas en droit. bon je ne lutte pas, ca ne sert pas à grand chose, si 
tu penses que :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> "le droit à la copie privée existe bien du seul fait d'un principe du droit français qui dit que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par la loi est autorisé."...


 
-> oula ca sort d'ou ca? Le droit c'est "agir en bon père de famille", et donc que tout n'est pas clairement autorisé.

Et que :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> "te mets également au défi de me prouver que le droit à respirer existe"


-> Droits de l'homme->premiere generation->libertés physique
-> Droits de l'homme->deuxième génération
-> Droits de l'himme->troisième génération -> environnement...
etc...

Désolé mais perso je reste au champagne, je peux te communiquer mon adresse evidemment !! On peut toujours faire de la philosophie de bistrot...mais j'attends des textes et des termes précis...

L'idéal serait de faire un petit point avec un avocat ou un juriste en propriété intellectuelle. Mais bon on s'éloigne du sujet de la discussion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> -> oula ca sort d'ou ca?



Des cours de droit que j'ai suivi étant jeune, pourquoi ?



ipascm a dit:


> Le droit c'est "agir en bon père de famille", et donc que tout n'est pas clairement autorisé.



Là, tu confonds "droit" et "devoir" !



ipascm a dit:


> Et que :
> 
> -> Droits de l'homme->premiere generation->libertés physique
> -> Droits de l'homme->deuxième génération
> ...



Pour autant que je m'en souvienne, la déclaration des droits de l'homme ne fait pas partie de la loi française 



ipascm a dit:


> L'idéal serait de faire un petit point avec un avocat ou un juriste en propriété intellectuelle. Mais bon on s'éloigne du sujet de la discussion.



Ça, on l'a déjà fait, un modo juriste on a, et si il est en mesure de mieux préciser que moi certains points, ce que j'ai posté plus haut correspond aux grandes lignes de ce qu'il nous a expliqué.

Maintenant, on en revient aux considérations techniques !


----------



## Kerala (28 Janvier 2009)

Joli débat juridique !
Bon je part du principe que ce que je souhaite faire est autorisé et poursuit mes questions techniques. 
Comme le disque dure de l'&#63743;tv ne me convient pas je me demandais si j'achète un mac mini à la place, est ce que je pourrais synchroniser ma bibliothèque itunes de mon imac au mac mini comme je le ferais avec l'&#63743;tv ? 
Je crois savoir qu'il est impossible de brancher un DD externe sur l'&#63743;tv, mais je me trompe peut-être ?


----------



## Kerala (28 Janvier 2009)

J'oubliais : merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## ipascm (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des cours de droit que j'ai suivi étant jeune, pourquoi ?


 
ah...on peut on savoir un peu plus...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu confonds "droit" et "devoir" !


... oui et non... les deux sont intraséquement liés, j'ai pris cette phrase, parce qu'elle répond au mieux à ton affirmation de *tout ce qui n'est pas interdit est autorisé*... Tes sources?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour autant que je m'en souvienne, la déclaration des droits de l'homme ne fait pas partie de la loi française


 
C'est sur qu'avec un siège permanent à l'ONU et un droit de véto, la déclaration des droits de l'homme n'est pas prise en compte par la France...Enfin vu la question sur le droit à respirer...dois-je te rappeler que la france a adopté cette "charte", pour utiliser le terme approprié...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, on l'a déjà fait, un modo juriste on a, et si il est en mesure de mieux préciser que moi certains points, ce que j'ai posté plus haut correspond aux grandes lignes de ce qu'il nous a expliqué.


 
et bien il faut que je lise ca et l'envoi à une de mes connaissances qui siège au conseil d'administration de l'april. On sera définitivement fixé.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, on en revient aux considérations techniques !


 
Vu le ton utilisé dès la première intervention, ca pousse pas à continuer de poster sur cette file de discussion.


----------



## ipascm (29 Janvier 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Comme le disque dure de l'&#63743;tv ne me convient pas je me demandais si j'achète un mac mini à la place, est ce que je pourrais synchroniser ma bibliothèque itunes de mon imac au mac mini comme je le ferais avec l'&#63743;tv ?


oui evidemment, mais ce n'est plus la meme utilisation, consommation et surtout le meme prix... J'ai un mac mini, que j'ai branché 1 an avant d'avoir mon apple TV, (ok c'était un G4) et franchement je prefère mon apple TV... 

Ca été maintes fois discutés sur le forum apple TV à toi de te faire une opinion...

As tu pensé sinon, à utiliser la possibilité de partage de bibliothèque itunes. en gros tu accèdes en streaming à ta bibliotèque de tes macs (fini la synchro!) depuis ton apple TV. ca marche super bien pour l'utiliser au quotidien.



Kerala a dit:


> Je crois savoir qu'il est impossible de brancher un DD externe sur l'&#63743;tv, mais je me trompe peut-être ?


 
officiellement non, officieusement, vas faire un tour sur google et apple tv usb creator, tu gagneras en flexibilité, mais peut etre pas en simplicité...


----------



## Papapower (31 Janvier 2009)

Pour ne pas être gêné par les synchronisations / l'espace disque c'est aussi ce que je fais :

Ma bibliothèque iTunes est sur un gros disque externe sur mon iMac.
Je ne synchonise que la musique et les photos, tout le reste (films, émissions de télévision) c'est en streaming depuis le mac (via wifi avec un vieil iMac G5 déjà connecté à internet en wifi par ailleurs, donc pas avec les meilleures performances possibles et pourtant sans aucun problème : tout est fluide)

Les avantages : ça peut évoluer avec les capacités de disque (pas de limitations), pas de synchro des vidéos (ça pourrait être long en wifi) et c'est moins cher côté Apple TV, on peut prendre le plus petit modèle.


----------



## Kerala (5 Février 2009)

À mais c'est super ça, j'avais pas compris au début... Donc je pourrais lire en streaming à partir d'&#63743;tv le contenu video présent dans l'itunes de mon imac ? Finalement le DD de l'&#63743;tv n'a que peut d'importance ! Avec mon imac j'ai un DD externe si je met une partie de mes video sur mon imac et une autre sur mon DD externe relié à l'imac est ce que l'&#63743;tv peut aussi lire en streaming ce qui se trouve sur le DD externe ou pas ? Merci encore une fois pour votre aide !
&#63743;tv est il compatible avec les téléviseur 100hrtz car sur le site apple il ne parle que de 50hrtz ?


----------



## ipascm (5 Février 2009)

eh oui !

attention, le stream n'est possible avec bibliothèque autre que celle partagée...
Enjoy

pour ce qui est du DD externe : evidemment oui si le contenu fait parti de ta bibliothèque itunes partagée

pour ce qui est du 100hz LCD ou Tube cathodique, pas testé mais à 99% sur que oui ( la conversion 50 ou 60Hz -> 100hz se fait à l'interieur de ta télé, ce n'est pas une question de signal !)


----------



## Kerala (6 Février 2009)

Bon finalement la critique concernant le disque dure de l'&#63743;tv n'a pas lieu d'être ! Je l'achète bientôt ! J'ai commencé hier à transformer mes DVD en H264... La qualité de l'image est parfaite  Un fil transformé fait tout de même pas loin de 2Giga, mais ce n'es pas important car la qualité est là et c'est ce qui est important pour moi . Seul bémol la rubrique dans itunes qui permet d'ajouter des information comme une illustration par exemple est complètement orienté musique, il n'y a rien pour indiquer le nom du réalisateur, scénariste, acteurs etc, ou alors j'ai pas trouvé ? Aucune image non plus créé par apple comme pour la musique lorsqu'on range ses films par genre ?


----------



## ipascm (6 Février 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Bon finalement la critique concernant le disque dure de l'&#63743;tv n'a pas lieu d'être ! Je l'achète bientôt ! J'ai commencé hier à transformer mes DVD en H264... La qualité de l'image est parfaite  Un fil transformé fait tout de même pas loin de 2Giga, mais ce n'es pas important car la qualité est là et c'est ce qui est important pour moi . Seul bémol la rubrique dans itunes qui permet d'ajouter des information comme une illustration par exemple est complètement orienté musique, il n'y a rien pour indiquer le nom du réalisateur, scénariste, acteurs etc, ou alors j'ai pas trouvé ? Aucune image non plus créé par apple comme pour la musique lorsqu'on range ses films par genre ?


 

si cherche bien, dans itunes, si tu clique droit sur ton film, obtenir les information, choisir film comme type de contenu ( ou emmission de TV si c'est le cas) tu auras des options, y compris de mettre des illustrations...


----------



## Kerala (6 Février 2009)

En fait j'ai fait ça :


----------



## Kerala (6 Février 2009)

Et je tombe sur ça :


----------



## Kerala (6 Février 2009)

Dans option j'ai bien choisi film, mais dans info comme sur photo2 rien concernant acteurs ou réalisateur


----------



## ipascm (8 Février 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Dans option j'ai bien choisi film, mais dans info comme sur photo2 rien concernant acteurs ou réalisateur



exact il n'y a pas de champs spécifiques à cet effet...


----------



## Kerala (9 Février 2009)

Merci ipascm pour toutes tes réponses fort sympathique. Je suis à 20 DVD transformé, cela prend forme tout doucement 
Si je rencontre d'autres soucis je me permettrais de revenir ici te poser des question.


----------

